# Madone 5.2 Toe overlap



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

Am considering the new Madone 5.2 in size 52, performance fit.

Coming from a Team Soloist (51) where there is considerable toe overlap. Am hoping any new frame would have a reduction on this.

Can anyone share their experience with the new Madone frame (08 on) and the extent of any toe overlap on this frame and relevant frame size and configuration (Pro or performance fit)?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Toe overlap is an inherent property of modern road bikes. I find it amazing how many times it comes up on here.

The only time toe overlap should ever be an issue is riding at low speed, and only then if the foot you have forward is the one opposite to the way you're turning. If you find it an issue when you track stand, practice doing your track stands with the forward foot being the same as the one you turn the wheel towards.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

You have to look at the front-center distance, which is the distance from the bb to the front wheel. The Cervelo's have a very lose front-center distance due to the fact that all their seat tubes are 73 degrees. Company's such as Trek and Specialized steepen the seat tubes to extend the front-center distance to alleviate toe overlap. However by doing this they also technically make the reach longer. You have to try and find the balance between reach and toe overlap.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Toe overlap is an inherent property of modern road bikes. I find it amazing how many times it comes up on here.


About two weeks ago I was riding my Soloist and made a sharp turn at sub-walking speed and behold! The tire brushed my shoe's toe. 'What do you know?' I thought. 'There's toe overlap.' I had about 2400 miles on it at the time, and had been riding it since Spring. On the scale of things it's hard to imagine something less important on a bike. Do you think some writer of a 'how to buy a bike' book (who hadn't ridden in 20 years) was really struggling to make his word count when he came up with that duesy, and every subsequent writer has thrown it in their book as well so they can look 'complete'? 

I say it's time to say, "So What?" to toe overlap. Either that or make a mint selling fork extenders to every noob that walks by.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't get it either: toe overlap should never be an issue, ever.

It is just as much a part of road bike riding as inside pedal/crank strikes are on a tight turn. If you ride correctly, it just shouldn't be an issue.

I get toe overlap on a 1983 steel racing frame with 165mm cranks. I get toe overlap on a 2009 CF racing frame with 172.5mm cranks. Deal with it. Don't mean to be harsh, but toe overlap should never ever be a factor when considering road bikes.

zac


----------

